# breeding process



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I was just wondering how long does the breeding process. From mating to fry?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

In my experience I have seen where a pair will go through the motions of blowing a nest and not spawn for a month. Then Ive seen a pair blow a nest and spawn that night. When they spawn, the eggs are transferred to a smaller tank and they turn to fry's within 24-36 hrs depending on water temp.

To answer your original question on a pair that spawns the process takes about 2-3 days.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Good info to know!


----------

